# Dutch Warmblood - Critique Possible Buy



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Bloodlines?
Competition results?
X-rays?

Be wary buying an older horse as he may have soundness issues. You need to be prepared to maintain the horse, this is why the price tag is lower than it would have been 5-7 years ago. I would get a vet's opinion on him, but he does look like a lovely boy!

Good luck!


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm not an expert on conformation but what really gets to me is his neck. I may be going crazy though.

Anyone else see what I'm seeing? o.o


----------



## Levade (Apr 13, 2011)

If that is in dollars, he's nicely priced, about £5,000 I think, which seems about right for a horse of his age and type. (verging on expensive but that's just because the market here is shot at the moment) However if you just want to learn english, would a loan not be better until you have the hang of it? (and lucky you, having an indoor arena!! )

He is a nice looking chap, my kind of horse, and if you want quiet you are better going for one of that age. If he's been a child's mount he won't have been jumping very big, and the jumps in the photos are only little so hopefully he won't have been worked into the ground  

There's a horse down the road, an RIDx, that is 28, he hunted until he was 22, so not exactly a quiet life, and is now a childs horse, still jumps, does shows/rallies etc, trust me, a 16 year old has a lot of life in him yet!

I must admit I do like him a lot!

There are two things that trouble me, the first is that he has a lot of muscle under his neck, which makes me think he hasn't been worked properly (if at all!) for a while at least. 

The second is, why the dodgy clip? If he's difficult to clip I doubt he is a genuinely quiet horse... 

There are not many 16 year olds that would pass a full vetting, but if you decide to proceed I would recommend you get him vetted so that you know what you are getting into!


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

I wouldnt worry about age at his age. I've got a 28 yr old in my field who is still hacking out and has never had a days lameness in the 13 years I've owned him, he is currently fed less then my youngster and aside from a mysterious bout of colic this year he sees the vet only for his vaccines each year.


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

I agree that a thorough vetting is a good idea, especially since none of the newer conformation shots show his legs without wraps or boots. Also, does he wear pads or corrective shoeing? I can't tell if I'm seeing things in that last picture... Good luck, and 16 is definitely not old for a healthy, well trained horse!!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Levade-I have a genuinely quiet horse I cannot clip. He is just playful and antsy, perhaps a bit ticklish, but I can asure you, nothing rattles him. EVER. Parking lot attendant is his goal in life, and his favorite speed.


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks, everyone, for your great comments and thoughts! 

He will definitely be vet checked in a pre purchase exam before we buy. We breed, show, and sell high end Arabians, so pre-purchase protocol is certainly not new to me. 

The owner says that he wears egg bar shoes and currently jumps 2'6'' in lessons 3 times a week. I'm not sure of his bloodlines, but he is registered KPWN so I can certainly check. I was thinking the same thing about the clip job, Levade....not sure why it's done so sloppily. I also see what you mean about his neck. Hmmm......

I definitely want an older horse....of course some youngsters can be calm, too. But I want/need a "been there done that" type of horse. Been to shows and trailered and all that fun jazz. He certainly seems to fit my check-list so far...he is about two hours drive from me so I will be going to see him in person soon. Thanks everyone for the comments!


----------



## Levade (Apr 13, 2011)

franknbeans said:


> Levade-I have a genuinely quiet horse I cannot clip. He is just playful and antsy, perhaps a bit ticklish, but I can asure you, nothing rattles him. EVER. Parking lot attendant is his goal in life, and his favorite speed.


I'm possibly just biased because we have 6 horses, and the only one we struggle to clip is a total nut job!


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

Wow, that's an amazing price I think if he's sound and able! He's not geriatric and if he's healthy he's got many many good years left in him! Do a full prepurchase and snap him up!


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

My horse is nervous to clip but we manage to get all of him done every year. A lot of people in colder climates choose not to do a full body clip so the horse can still be turned out. Instead they do a trace or modified trace clip. It's really common up here and u agree looks really tacky lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

For what is it worth, I like him. 




Juna said:


> The owner says that he wears egg bar shoes and currently jumps 2'6'' in lessons 3 times a week.


I would have a farrier check him over as well, as egg bars can be used for corrective shoeing.


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks, AlexS, that's a good idea. Will do.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

No problem, my farrier is worth more in gold to me than my vet!


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

Wow, sounds like my farrier and vet! heehee


----------



## laceyf53 (Oct 21, 2007)

8 1/2 years of competition is a long time for a heavier horse breed, I don't know many Warmbloods that jump past 18. I'm thinking with the economy and how many useable jumping years you will most likely get out of him, 5,000 dollars is plenty fair.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Juna said:


> Wow, sounds like my farrier and vet! heehee


jealous of your life in general! 

Have you seen this guy yet?


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

Planning on going to see him next weekend. I've still got a show in Vegas that our whole crew is at (I'm back home watching broodmares) and after that is over I'm free to go meet him. Soooooo thankful he is only 2 hours away. It's hard to sneak away from the farm for longer than that during foaling season. But I'm excited! 

I'll for sure update this thread with more pictures and info as soon as I do see him. Thanks for all the encouragement and the comments again!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

He is quiet a good looking horse. Nice neat little jump and kind eye. His neck gets to me though. Not a problem at all, it just looks a little smidgen bit upside-down to me? Nice price and looks awesome! Hope it all goes well with the possible buy and the Broodmare-watching


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow. Wow, wow, wow. I would kill for that horse :lol:. The age doesn't bug me; it would concern me more if you were focusing on reining or eventing for instance, than it does just with English and hunters. He is one gorgeous boy!


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

laceyf53 said:


> 8 1/2 years of competition is a long time for a heavier horse breed, I don't know many Warmbloods that jump past 18. I'm thinking with the economy and how many useable jumping years you will most likely get out of him, 5,000 dollars is plenty fair.


and yet there are plenty at top level eventing and several at international level show jumping.

Welham was 21 when he won the hickstead derby and that is the biggest show jumping challenge in Europe.

Headley Brittania is still eventing and she is 18.

a Warmblood is not concidered to be a heavier breed anyway!


----------



## PoohLP (Jan 15, 2009)

Dutch Warmbloods are known for their good brains and don't come cheap, so at first glance, that seems like a very good price. And if he is well maintained, 15 is not a bad age at all as he should have many good years left. Yes, you may need to put him on a joint supplement, but I would do that with just about any horse over about 10 if I am going to be jumping them. 

Do ask his owner why they have him in egg bars though. It could be something as simple as a low heel. It could be something more serious, such as corrective shoing for a minor case of navicular. In either case, you'll want to know going in because egg bars are more expensive than normal shoes and because if it is something more serious like navicular, you will want to factor that into your buying consideration and possible price negotiation.


----------



## Alcatrazjmpr (Sep 3, 2010)

I know plenty of warmbloods still jumping in their 20's, mainly because they were maintained well. He is good looking and seems like a nice packer. Good luck, hope it works out!


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

I like the photos and the way he's presented very much. I think the price is quite reasonable even given his age, if he has no soundness issues. However, egg bar shoes make me think there are soundness issues, most likely navicular. You need to investigate that thoroughly. The fact that he's currently doing lessons and 2'6" fences seems to bear out that they have backed off his work considerably because of soundness issues. It's possible that he has many useful years left in him at the level of work you plan on, and you may be his ideal next owner. But I would proceed with caution. Custom shoeing isn't cheap, and you'll need to factor that cost in to your decision. I'd also ask a lot of questions about what's required to maintain him - supplements? medications? Restrictions on footing? Turnout?

I would love to hear the explanation for the odd clip; I've seen trace clips of the belly, neck and head becuase the horse didn't like his hind end clipped, but never just the hind end clipped and not the front. I can't believe it's because of the sweat patterns.


----------



## Starlite (Jan 25, 2011)

My gelding is 19. I just bought him from my trainer..never been lame a day in his life, but he has never been jumped either, just dressage. But, with his age comes a "been there done that" attitude, and it really allows me to be more focused on my learning, instead of worrying about what he is going to do next. He also has a ton of spunk and get up and go too..so he is a nice combo. If your prospect is sound, I think 16 is a great age.


----------

